# DST Mexico-style



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't forget to set your clocks, et al. one hour ahead before going to sleep tonight. DST begins in Mexico at 2 a.m. tomorrow, April 2. 

N.B. This is not an April Fool's Day joke!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Don't forget to set your clocks, et al. one hour ahead before going to sleep tonight. DST begins in Mexico at 2 a.m. tomorrow, April 2.
> 
> N.B. This is not an April Fool's Day joke!


Thanks for the tip, Isla. And allow me to indulge in some griping :blabla:. DST has little value in lower latitudes, more trouble than it's worth really. Mexico's standard time is already shifted an hour in most places given that Central time is centered on 90W longitude which corresponds to Mérida and Mountain Time is the 105th, Tepic. Split the difference and everything west of Puebla, más o menos, should be Mountain time. Me, I like getting up early for a walk, bike ride, perhaps even to complete some chore my wife has been nagging about-- but don't like stumbling around in the dark until 8:00 AM.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

We have recently added two kittens to our home. (That brings us back to our norm of five). We are still in the adjustment period - old cats/new cats - so the young ones are set up (during the night) in their own 'special' accommodations in a bathroom.

So these new cats are screaming bancheas (?) starting at around 3:30AM (you could almost set a clock by it). So in a sense my wife and I have already adjusted to DST. We will just catch up with the kittens.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

So that is what happened to me today?

I was napping after a steady flow of lite chores today, and then decided it was time to check in on my time schedule for going to the beach for my usual sunset swim. Usually by 5pm latest.
My body was in the same everyday routine, drowsy around 3-4pm and then a nap and ready to go to the beach by 4-5pm. 6pm or a bit later is when i am usually done at the beach, or when the sun hits the horizon.
Any way, i was feeling drowsy and ready to nap and looked at my iPad clock and it was already after 4pm. I knew i wouldn't make it to the beach and wondered why my clockwork internal cycle was off, having me so drowsy at 4pm rather than 3pm..
So i just relaxed to nap and then woke up rested, only to see the sun looked like it was still high up in the sky. I was already set on forgetting the beach today and went about a few more chores wondering why the sun was still up so late in the day.

No body here tells me the little details. I guess they take it for granted that everybody knows, but some of us come from a world away. Word gets around easily in USA when the time changes come around.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It has been widely published in print media on the news stands, in supermarkets, and on TV. Mostly in Spanish, since it is the language of the country.


----------

